# Boo-tiful Halloween night.



## Ronni (Nov 1, 2018)

My Halloween routine for the last few years is that I go to my daughter's house and pass out candy so that she and her hubs can take the kids trick or treating.  Her neighborhood is a new subdivision, and it's filled with young families who go all out for Halloween it seems.  The doorbell never stops ringing!!!!  I've taken to sitting outside, like many do, in a comfy chair with a huge pumpkin filled with candy!  The kids had a blast, and I enjoyed seeing all the costumes.  Ron came over after a while and we sat together and gave out candy, and then when the grandkids got back, we went inside and I made hot chocolate for everyone...well, coffee for Ron but everyone else got warm mugs of cocoa with marshmallows..the kids' favorite!  

Mother Nature, and our local avian population, provided just the right ambience for All Hallows' Eve!


The grandkids' first stop was their own house to steal some candy from the treat bucket!! 






My daughter always puts these spooky decals in the windows of her house.  Never fails to draw all kinds of comments from the folks who come by.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 1, 2018)

What fun! I love the house, those windows are so funny!  Cool outfit on you and love the colored pumpkins. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 1, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> What fun! I love the house, those windows are so funny!  Cool outfit on you and love the colored pumpkins. Glad you had a good time.



Regarding those colored pumpkins; have you ever heard of the Teal Pumpkin Project?  I hadn't till Paige told me.  It's become A Thing now to display a teal pumpkin if you are giving out things other than candy for those children with food allergies.  Stickers, glow sticks, spider rings, figurines, crayons...anything small is acceptable as long as it's not candy.  

I had no idea!!!!  I think it's wonderful. I love that kids who have allergies are still able to participate in this seasonal event in a traditional way! We had a large basket of candy, and then a much smaller basket of other goodies for the allergic kids.  Several parents asked, and I was so happy to be able to provide, thanks to Paige.  

I just love the idea.  Apparently the Teal Pumpkin Project is now gaining nationwide recognition, at least according to USA today!


----------



## Keesha (Nov 1, 2018)

You are so fun and alive and these photos really reflect those qualities. What a precious thing to do for all concerned. 
What a great mom you are as well. 
By the way, you look great.

We get no kids where we live. The houses are too far apart, there’s no street lights and the driveways are too long.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 1, 2018)

Ronni said:


> Regarding those colored pumpkins; have you ever heard of the Teal Pumpkin Project?  I hadn't till Paige told me.  It's become A Thing now to display a teal pumpkin if you are giving out things other than candy for those children with food allergies.  Stickers, glow sticks, spider rings, figurines, crayons...anything small is acceptable as long as it's not candy.
> 
> I had no idea!!!!  I think it's wonderful. I love that kids who have allergies are still able to participate in this seasonal event in a traditional way! We had a large basket of candy, and then a much smaller basket of other goodies for the allergic kids.  Several parents asked, and I was so happy to be able to provide, thanks to Paige.
> 
> I just love the idea.  Apparently the Teal Pumpkin Project is now gaining nationwide recognition, at least according to USA today!



I never heard of that. What a great idea!


----------

